# بحث اكثر من رائع لتجميع الكاز تورباين frame 9



## مهنديان (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 اخوتي في الل هذا بحث يوضح كيفية تجميع الكاز تورباين frame 9 وهو بحث جاهدت للحصول عليه من خبراء شركة GE نفعني الله واياكم لما هو خير للاسلام والمسلمين ,اخوكم في الله 

 المهندس 
 مهند الخزرجي 
 من العراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يناير 2008)

الأخ مهند الخزرجي .

تحية طيبة .

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

البغدادي


----------



## rwanm (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك والى المزيد
محمود القماش


----------



## م. سيزور (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

الله يحفظك


----------



## محمد المدار (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي مهند : جزاك الله خيراً تم تحميل الملف مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن المكي (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل حاولت اكثر من مرة لا كن تأتيني رسالة بإن الملف معطوب او به خلل. 
و الف شكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (25 يناير 2008)

تم التحميل وجاري التصفح
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_mhem (25 يناير 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جيد جدا اذا امكنك اخي العزيز الشرح مالفرق بين frame9 frame 5 مع التقدير اخوك سدير عدنان


----------



## محمد عادل جبار (29 مايو 2008)

thank u very much about your job


----------



## gomaa mansour (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الميكانيكا (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخوية الكريم وان شاء الله الموفقية في عملك دوما


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## uday12 (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك جدا اخوي مهند الخزرجي على هذا الكتاب القيم
عن التورباين وجزاك الله عنا الف خير 
اخوك مهندس بالكهرباء 
تحياتي


----------



## حسام جاسم (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بيك .


----------



## صقر الصقور (6 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر يا استاذي العزيز


----------



## الاورفلي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر يالغالي ​


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_جزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## goodgood321 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي ولكن الملف لم ينزل يوجد فيه خلل


----------



## وائل عبده (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa2021 (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياخى لمجهودك جزاك الله كل الخير
ونفع بك
ورزقك الله من الحور العين
بس انا عندى سوال؟ مين العضو الى اسمه مصطفى حماده؟ ده اصله كده انتحل شخصيتى !!!!!


----------



## Hussein AZIZ (26 فبراير 2009)

thanks a lot for the good job


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضع الرائع


----------



## اينور سهام (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخ مهند ارجوا الاتصال على ال***** التالي
saadaljalili***********


----------



## فارس العامري (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من المؤمنين الصادقين


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 أغسطس 2009)

*thank u very much about your job*​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااائع
جزيت خيرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله  خيرا


----------



## alheety eng (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
جاري التحميل
تحياتي 
الهيتي


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
..........................


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لك .............................................................................جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي الفاضلي (21 أغسطس 2009)

أخي مهند : جزاك الله خيراً تم تحميل الملف مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## كريم يونس (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك;


----------



## ams881 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس الخزرجي


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المصري 00 (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور علي مجهودك 
وأحب أن أقول لك أن الخبراء لا يعطونك الا أقل القليل 
وهذا من واقع خبرتي وتجربتي معهم في مجال التربينات منذ أحدي عشر عاما


----------



## خبير كاز تورباين (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا حببيبي


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله بك


----------



## blue rose (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## وسام المهندس النار (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي


----------



## ahmed omar404 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ahmed_hz14 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمود المالكي1971 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (13 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك thanks


----------

